# Anyone interested in an Inshore Fishing Club??



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I already posted this in the Pre-Tournament Forum, probably by mistake. However, the question remains the same.
I've already draw up the rules and everything. Well.....I actually borrowed the rules, ect. from the most sucessful inshore fishing club in Florida. If I can get some interest, I'll schedule a meeting in week or so, and we can get to it. Trust me, most of the hard work is done, all I need is a little interest to try and make it work. In case you were wondering, we'll be fishing for more than just Redfish!! :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would be interested can you post some of the details...


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

What type of club do you have in mind?

Pm me.

TRP


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a few basic guidelines. Fish locally. What I mean by that is if we have a tournament on Pensacola Bay, that's where we fish. Variety. By that, some tournaments would be 2 Redfish, or 2 Reds and 5 Trout, or A "Slam" tournament, Reds, Trout and Flounder. The possibilities are endless. That's just a few ideas that have worked. :thumbup:


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds good so your talking slot reds than, so you would have to have the two biggest under 27" you looking at total weight of all fish? I think it sounds like fun I am in if you get enough people interested. what kind of entry fees you looking at?


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

I live in Alabama, but I would participate. I usually get a FL fishing license anyway.


----------



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

Would be interested, are you talking tournaments with just artificial or live bait?. My buddies and I have been looking for a tournament that would just strictly be artificial baits.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

When would this be and how can we enter.


----------



## Gchance (Dec 19, 2011)

*Fishing Club*

I would be interested in a club, for the learning purpose not for the tournaments. I am still learning how to catch fish.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in....


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm looking at having a meeting Feb. 16th @ Hooters in Destin. It's still in the planning stages.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm interested!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Might want to post up some details so you can drum up more interest...I wouldn't drive to destin from Pensacola for something that may not be something I'm interested in


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I would be interested in a club for learning, sharing information, and fellowship to talk fishing as well as go fishing. Not interested in tournaments.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm interested!! Would love to get a fishing club going.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is a link, to rules, I was talking about. I think they're good and have the advantage of being in use by the oldest, most respected, and best inshore club in Fl. Of course, we would have to make a few modifications, to meet our geographical location. By far in large, most of the work is done and we know it works!!

http://www.flafishingclub.com/forms/FLA_2011-2012_By-laws.pdf


This link was sent to everyone who responded to this topic.


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

I only get to fish part time, but am interested in learning more about the club you are forming. Please post more information and possibly you could open some events to part timers. Thanks.


----------

